# Asked to do a pinup style shoot?



## bl1nd (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello!

One of my friends has recently asked me to do a pin-up style shoot for her. She has the looks for it, and defineitly can pull off the look. Now, I've looked around to poses of the such, but what about back-drops? Should they be against a backdrop? Or outside?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 16, 2013)

pinups almost invariably work best "on location".

someplace where you'd expect them.  in a garage with cars, motorcycles, tools... in a 50's diner... in a hay barn... or someplace ELSE that you can both think of and have access to.

You COULD lug all that crap into your studio to build a set, but it's usually a lot easier, and less likely to destroy props and stuff, to take your lights to where the props are.


----------



## bl1nd (Jan 16, 2013)

So pretty much old-school cars, bikes, tools, 50's diners. Got it. I've got some ideas. We're going to practice with a make-shift white backdrop, then go out and do an actual shoot. As, Im new to portraits, and doing this as a favor.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 16, 2013)

You're better off practicing with a more complex set... say a living room couch and end tables with shiny reflective lamps.  

You'll get a much better idea how HARD it is to light on location where you have a million reflections, shadows,falloff,  incidental lights, and other things to deal with.  And also how hard it is to stage the shot and control the composition, the posing, the expression, and the background... all at the same time.

Enjoy ;-)


----------

